# Open Invite To Camp W/ Us - Diamond Lake Resort In Owensboro, Ky Mid June



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Myself and fellow member Maddog, and our families will be camping at Diamond Lake Resort in Owensboro, Kentucky the week of June 10-16. http://www.diamondlakeresort.net/home.htm We are tentatively arriving midweek and leaving Sunday the 17th. We just thought it would be a great idea to take the opportunity to meet some fellow members, as we actually met on here and this would be our first face to face meeting. It looks like a really nice place, so we wanted to extend an invite to anyone else interested. The rates are reasonable, $27/night/30A FHU, $29/night/50A FHU. It's obviously somewhat short notice, but in the event that there's enough people interested, we would get a 10% discount if 20 sites are booked, not that we're expecting to reach that number. The area on their campground map that would be for us would be sites C2-C24, and C25-C30, and we would have access to pavilion C1. PM me ASAP if you're interested. I'm looking to make my reservation by Wednesday, Friday at the latest, but if others are interested, I'll try to get something setup for a group.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

LaydBack said:


> Myself and fellow member Maddog, and our families will be camping at Diamond Lake Resort in Owensboro, Kentucky the week of June 10-16. http://www.diamondlakeresort.net/home.htm We are tentatively arriving midweek and leaving Sunday the 17th. We just thought it would be a great idea to take the opportunity to meet some fellow members, as we actually met on here and this would be our first face to face meeting. It looks like a really nice place, so we wanted to extend an invite to anyone else interested. The rates are reasonable, $27/night/30A FHU, $29/night/50A FHU. It's obviously somewhat short notice, but in the event that there's enough people interested, we would get a 10% discount if 20 sites are booked, not that we're expecting to reach that number. The area on their campground map that would be for us would be sites C2-C24, and C25-C30, and we would have access to pavilion C1. PM me ASAP if you're interested. I'm looking to make my reservation by Wednesday, Friday at the latest, but if others are interested, I'll try to get something setup for a group.


Please looks great and I wish it was the following week when I have my vacation. So far no go on getting someone to work for me during that week. We do have camping reservations for Springmill State Park for that weekend already, but have no problem changing them.

Maybe next time!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Myself and fellow member Maddog, and our families will be camping at Diamond Lake Resort in Owensboro, Kentucky the week of June 10-16. http://www.diamondla...rt.net/home.htm We are tentatively arriving midweek and leaving Sunday the 17th. We just thought it would be a great idea to take the opportunity to meet some fellow members, as we actually met on here and this would be our first face to face meeting. It looks like a really nice place, so we wanted to extend an invite to anyone else interested. The rates are reasonable, $27/night/30A FHU, $29/night/50A FHU. It's obviously somewhat short notice, but in the event that there's enough people interested, we would get a 10% discount if 20 sites are booked, not that we're expecting to reach that number. The area on their campground map that would be for us would be sites C2-C24, and C25-C30, and we would have access to pavilion C1. PM me ASAP if you're interested. I'm looking to make my reservation by Wednesday, Friday at the latest, but if others are interested, I'll try to get something setup for a group.


Please looks great and I wish it was the following week when I have my vacation. So far no go on getting someone to work for me during that week. We do have camping reservations for Springmill State Park for that weekend already, but have no problem changing them.

Maybe next time!
[/quote]

Well, assuming that it's as nice as it looks, I haven't ran this by Maddog yet, but there's a couple of events going on there later this summer that I'd like to make. There's a car show in August and a BBQ contest in September. Looks like those reservations might need to be made soon though. Anyone interested in either of those???? This might be a good spot to consider having a rally at.......


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I just wanted to follow up and say that we really enjoyed camping here. It's a fairly large campground and the sites were nice. The place has all paved roads and is well kept. I'm thinking that it would be a great place for a rally. In terms of a rally, I was thinking of July 3rd/4th - 7th, 2013. Putting that out as a feeler to gauge interest.


----------

